#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Profissional CCNA MSCE LPI-2

## weslly21

Ola pessoal me desculpem pela pergunta fora do contexto geral do forum mais eu queria saber em media quando deve ganhar um profissional com esssas caracteristica CCNA LPI-2 e MSCE sendo que esse profissional tem 5 anos de experiencia em provedores wireless e servidores linux

----------


## Magnun

Tópico movido para a área de debates.

----------


## DropALL

LPIC-2 e MSCE? ao mesmo tempo? Na minha opnião uma certificação anula a outra.  :2in1:  Logo, só resta o CCNA :P

----------


## Bender

com essas certificações no minimo 4.000,00 / mes

Eu como CCNA CISCO - e MCP MSFT nao aceito menos que 3.000,00 / mes

----------

